# Posting times?



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm curious as to which time zone this forum uses? I noticed that a reply I just posted at about 7PM Central Time shows up as being posted yesterday at 11 PM. Then I started looking at times on other recent posts and they're all off by about 8 hours. Mexico forum is on European time???


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surabi said:


> I'm curious as to which time zone this forum uses? I noticed that a reply I just posted at about 7PM Central Time shows up as being posted yesterday at 11 PM. Then I started looking at times on other recent posts and they're all off by about 8 hours. Mexico forum is on European time???


I just made a post on another thread, and the posting time was accurate.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

It's off, way off. 
The Mexican in me said time is not that important.
The IT guy in me could figure it out. 

There is a song that says something about a guy being called not there (abandonado) because he doesn't grease the wheels, .... English can't express the feeling

Our clock is the axle.

Beautiful song..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> I'm curious as to which time zone this forum uses? I noticed that a reply I just posted at about 7PM Central Time shows up as being posted yesterday at 11 PM. Then I started looking at times on other recent posts and they're all off by about 8 hours. Mexico forum is on European time???


The posting time is in whatever time zone you have set in your Forum preferences. It is different for different people. Click on "User CP" in the second green bar at the top of the screen. Then click on "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options" on the left side. Then scroll almost all the way down and you will find a place to set your time zone. You can also indicate whether you want it to automatically correct for Daylight Savings changes.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

TundraGreen said:


> The posting time is in whatever time zone you have set in your Forum preferences. It is different for different people. Click on "User CP" in the second green bar at the top of the screen. Then click on "Edit Options" under "Settings and Options" on the left side. Then scroll almost all the way down and you will find a place to set your time zone. You can also indicate whether you want it to automatically correct for Daylight Savings changes.


Thanks! Never would have occurred to me.


----------

